# A couple of prototype pics



## Nevadablue (Nov 18, 2013)

Both of my wife's grandfathers in neat old pics. 










I'm going to build a G Scale replica of the station. The pic was taken at his gas station sometime in the '30s. 










We think this one was taken in about '83. Grandpa was about 83 then. Gotta make a figure of him too.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Do you know where the gas station was?
Great photo.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Nevadablue (Nov 18, 2013)

All we know about the station is that it was somewhere around Canton, Ohio.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Neat pics. I like that old truck.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice looking pictures. I live in canton ohio, don't know if I can help out or not the picture of the gas station looks to be out of the city. There use to be a gas station on rt42 between canton and Waynesburg as I remember that looked a little like it.


----------



## Nevadablue (Nov 18, 2013)

Wow Pete, it would be amazing if it were still there. If you get out that way and see it, please take some pictures!


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

I cannot promise but I will try to get down there this week.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

What was his first and last name.


----------

